# Methyl Tren



## The Phenom (Sep 12, 2014)

Got access to some methyl tren. What's everyone's take on it?? I know it's oral tren, and stronger and harsher than regular tren, also I know it's very liver toxic. But I don't drink or smoke and don't use recreational drugs. Thinking of using it for my next run. I've done loads of cycles with regular tren, so no problem there. 

 So is it a good option or not. Also what's a good dosage??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2014)

It's not actually oral tren.

I have had some for a year or so. I keep just looking at it. And then putting it back. Not sure why.

I would ramp up the dose unlike with other drugs. Start at 250mcg. Then if you are fine 500mcg. I wouldn't go above 750mcg.

You need to keep some glucose tabs or soda on hand. Any kind of sugary stuff. It can cause hypoglycemia.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 12, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's not actually oral tren.
> 
> I have had some for a year or so. I keep just looking at it. And then putting it back. Not sure why.
> 
> ...




.this sounds delicious.  .....lucky


----------



## The Phenom (Sep 12, 2014)

Not oral Tren?? Well it's in tablet form and it is advertised as Methyl Tren by a legit company. How can that not be oral tren?? Not arguing with you, just trying to understand??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2014)

The Phenom said:


> Not oral Tren?? Well it's in tablet form and it is advertised as Methyl Tren by a legit company. How can that not be oral tren?? Not arguing with you, just trying to understand??



It's called that like some people call test no ester "test suspension in oil."

It's actual name is methyltrienolone.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow hypo from a pill? I think I'd rather run real tren and slin.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 12, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Wow hypo from a pill? I think I'd rather run real tren and slin.



I think pob just says that so he can eat more poptarts...


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 12, 2014)

so you never used it huh?


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 13, 2014)

Sounds like strong stuff, I wish I knew where to get that STUFF!!!

You guys sure love anabolics
Hee hee


----------



## stonetag (Sep 13, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> Sounds like strong stuff, I wish I knew where to get that STUFF!!!
> 
> You guys sure love anabolics
> Hee hee



I don't like verbal confrontation, but I do like breaking limbs. hee hee


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> so you never used it huh?



I am doing a deadlift only (just found out tonight) in December I will use it for. I swear this time!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 13, 2014)

What's with all the hee hees from this kitten fella?


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 13, 2014)

He's just a silly bastard.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am doing a deadlift only (just found out tonight) in December I will use it for. I swear this time!



Youre not a video kind of person.  But I like the idea of deadlift  pr best on your day.


----------



## Marly27 (Sep 15, 2014)

If your curious you can try it, but I'm going to recommend that people don't.  I'm just saying that because of shit I heard or saw, this is based on my own actual experience and I had actual bloodwork done.

MTR is poison, there is a reason Negma tossed this drug aside.  This was one of the times where I had to step back and really think about what the **** I was doing.  On day 4 of taking this I had a doctors visit and got bloodwork done.  I haven't taken an oral in god knows how long, the only liver toxic substance I had in my body at the time was MTR.  I was taking it injectable as well, and on day 4 my bloodwork showed decently elevated liver enzymes.  This is day 4, I went until day 11 between day 4 and day 11 I literally became the walking dead.  Workout were shot, waking up every minute during the night (not one full sleep cycles since taking this), crazy lethargy/brain fog, I had had this general feeling of poor health w/ this constant slight nausea.

The results?  Honestly, can't justify the sides.  I can say the stuff works, and is powerful, but your not going to wake up transformed the next day.  It wasn't crazy impressive by any means, just a strong ****ing steroid with a lot of sides.  I think people have this belief that this stuff is "magic" and there are some reports of people saying it "transformed them" (most with a high BF%).  I think if anything this set me back, I now have to recover my body from the damage this drug has done.  I tolerate AAS very well and have never had a complaint until MTR, and for what, explosive gains?  It doesn't work that way, this isn't a sprint, it's a long journey that take time/consistency/dedication.  To many people looking for the "answer" these days, looking for something to give them "more", what we get is poison.  

Stick to what is known to work, leave the unicorn chasing to the crazies and the naive.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 15, 2014)

Marly27 said:


> I think people have this belief that this stuff is "magic" and there are some reports of people saying it "transformed them" (most with a high BF%).  I think if anything this set me back, I now have to recover my body from the damage this drug has done.  I tolerate AAS very well and have never had a complaint until MTR, and for what, explosive gains?  It doesn't work that way, this isn't a sprint, it's a long journey that take time/consistency/dedication.  To many people looking for the "answer" these days, looking for something to give them "more", what we get is poison.
> 
> Stick to what is known to work, leave the unicorn chasing to the crazies and the naive.




I don't think anyone here thinks methyltrienonlone is a "magic unicorn".... Also side effects are very person dependent. You said you felt like shit, that's very subjective. If you had tested for blood pressure, lipids, metabolic profile, and blood count before and after then there would be some concrete data. Those tests will determine if you're about to have a heart attack or shit out a kidney.


----------



## Marly27 (Sep 15, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> I don't think anyone here thinks methyltrienonlone is a "magic unicorn".... Also side effects are very person dependent. You said you felt like shit, that's very subjective. If you had tested for blood pressure, lipids, metabolic profile, and blood count before and after then there would be some concrete data. Those tests will determine if you're about to have a heart attack or shit out a kidney.




I never said anyone here, I was talking about the internet in general.  I have a tremendous amount of respect for the people on this board, sorry if my response come off differently.  

As for the doctors visit/blood work....yes I got bloodwork done 4 days into this, and I had bloodwork done about a month before, then a few months before that.  So, I had a few things to compare to.

4 days into MTR:

My liver enzymes were elevated, not terribly elevated but heading in a bad direction
Cholesterol wasn't terrible, but moving in a bad direction.
Blood pressure was pretty bad, I would have to check my report but off the top of my head but it shifted from 140-155/80-90
kidneys completely fine. 

Is there any data I'm missing here?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 15, 2014)

..hulk can run this all year long if he wanted.


----------



## The Phenom (Sep 15, 2014)

As Lupinator said, I don't think it's a magic unicorn at all. Also I'm not looking for "The answer," just something to give me a boost. I've been taking gear on and off for 20yrs, and I don't get the same response from them as I once did, so that's why I'm interested in this steroid. What dosage was you using though marly??


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am doing a deadlift only (just found out tonight) in December I will use it for. I swear this time!



that shit is going to be wild.


----------



## Marly27 (Sep 15, 2014)

The Phenom said:


> As Lupinator said, I don't think it's a magic unicorn at all. Also I'm not looking for "The answer," just something to give me a boost. I've been taking gear on and off for 20yrs, and I don't get the same response from them as I once did, so that's why I'm interested in this steroid. What dosage was you using though marly??



Yeah man, I will admit I was not in the greatest mood when I wrote the report.  I referred to magic unicorn because I hear people talk about methyl-trienolone like it is the "answer", we've all been around the boards to know that some people think if they take xyz they will look like Arnold within 3 weeks.  So, I should really be more choice with my words sometimes (the MTR was speaking yesterday)

I ran the injectable version at 2mg.  I think if I could go back in time I would have gone with the tablet instead.  It is an interesting steroids for sure, I wish I didn't have the reaction I did.  I felt "solid" taking it, my appetite was through the roof, strength was insane.  This was the first few days.  I would say around day 5-7 is when things went south.  I'm sure some people might be able to relate, but on some orals that people call "toxic" I develop this kind of sick feel.  Not like the flu, but where my body just isn't handling something the right way.  I felt slightly nauseated especially about an hour after inject, lethargy was insane but I couldn't sleep or nap, workouts became a struggle (I actually started to feel week).  Some people start to feel kind of shitty at the end of a tren run, especially the longer 12+ weeks runs.  I would say it felt like that x 10.  

This is just my experience, I personally will not be taking it again as I had a bad reaction.  I feel pretty good taking tren, this was a whole other demon...similar in some regards but different.  I think for those that can handle the sides it would be an interesting drug.  If you decide to run it, start low until you find your sweet spot, I jumped a little too high out of the gate.


----------



## stam75 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi guys -

I did a cycle of GP Methyltrienolone, a little over 3 weeks, started feeling a bit crappy by then, so it was time to end the cycle, playing it safe.

Started at 250mcg the first 4 days, then upped to 500mcgs for a week or so, then went to 750mcg.

Nothing magical about it, superdrol-like effects but quicker acting, strength was up, hunger was up. 

I did not experience ANY sides, no mood swings (im pretty chill overall anyway) no liver issues etc (I was on 3 liver protection supps though, Liv52/Tudca/Gear Support.)

I got hypoglicemic on Superdrol but not on M-tren for some reason.

I still have have a pouch for another cycle in the future if I decide to.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> that shit is going to be wild.


I have ran it now... stacked it with halo lulz


----------

